# Bob Sykes



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I took my 5 year old boy to the bridge this evening for some father/son time. After about and hour and a half a couple guys came and was fishing next to me so I started shooting the breeze with them. Next thing I know is I hear "Dad, Dad, I think I've got a fish". I look at my boy and his rod is doubled over. He pretty well caught it all by himself, but I did have to help him get it on the brindge. Wound up being a nice Spanish. He's on cloud 9 now after being used to catching bream in freshwater. A lady also offered my boy her Spanish so I brought both of them home and made him help me clean, cook, and eat the fish. I want him to learn that he eats what he kills or catches (he already loves deer sausage).


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, Where's the pics??? It was alittle windy this moroning, but turned out to be a nice down after 10ish... I told another guy we should of went fishing if we could of afforded to miss work..


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's the pic. Jonathan and Bryan fishing 003.JPG


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

HOOKT!!! looks like fun! Yummy, too!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that is one happy boy. Congrats to him on a nice fish and to you for sharing with him something he can enjoy for the rest of his life.

And thanks for sharing it with us. :clap:clap


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

That is one happy catch. A fond memory of the first spanish mackeral caught at a young age.:clap Great job dad. Way to go.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Now you'll never have to fish alone !!!!!


----------



## snobble1up (Apr 17, 2009)

Way to go!!! I love seeing kids getting into fishing! Too many are playing with their DS and other crap. Way to make those memories Dad.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

May have to stop by sykes when im through surf fishing and try and snag some spanish. Good job im sure the son loved it.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

good smile & nice catch congrates man...:clap


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice - that is what it is all about.


----------

